# Wing Chun in the Oklahoma City area?



## corwin1968 (Aug 5, 2008)

Does anyone have any knowledge of or experience with Wing Chun instructors in the Oklahoma City area?  There is one in the phone book but I've found the yellow pages to be an unreliable search strategy for martial arts.


----------



## kempo-vjj (Aug 5, 2008)

I think there is one school that I may have googled. Do not know anything about it. Is wing chun the only thing your looking for? I myself train in a mixed martial art (non-sport) mixture of phillipino, vee-jitsu, silat, art with Darrell Sarjeant here in OKC. We are a very realistic self defense school.  You can pull Darrell fairly easy I think he has myspace page under Sadiq Warrior Arts. We currently do not have a dojo, just 4 guys who train hard in the park or at his house.


----------



## profesormental (Aug 6, 2008)

Usually, at parks and garages, people train and hit harder...

Much fun!


----------



## dungeonworks (Aug 8, 2008)

profesormental said:


> Usually, at parks and garages, people train and hit harder...
> 
> Much fun!



I have been very happy training in home based training halls, and do so presently.  Here in Michigan, most Wing Chun is taught in non commercial sites.  Look at the instructor and not how pretty or well equipped his/her gym may look.


----------

